# best setting for BIC Venturi DV84 an 64



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

whats the best crossover point on these BIC Venturi DV64 an BIC Venturi DV84 i prefur 70hz 
on the BIC Venturi DV84 that are in the front of my setup 

an 50hz the BIC Venturi DV64 that are in the rear of my setup but im having trouble tune the 
eq for them their too bright for my ears iv got them hooked to a 31 band rockville does anyone 
have some setting advice i dont need them to thump i have subs for that i just dont want them 
to be so shrill ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

an 80hz crossover between the speakers and sub is the most common no matter the size of the speaker

if the speaker sounds shrill that probably means too much highs try boosting filters one at a time starting at 1.5khz and going up from there when you find the filter that makes the shrill sound really hot then youve found the offending frequency cut that filter and it should sound better there may be more than one problem filter so try others to see if any more shrill frequencies can be found

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If a speaker is 'bright' it tends to suggest the top end is running hot, so your crossover point won't have any effect on that. I'm not certain what a "31 band rockville" is but I'll assume it's a parametric EQ. If so, can you just turn down the range that's objectionable to your ears?


----------

